# Τσιριγώτικος (τραγούδι)



## Theseus (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is one version of the above song from Kythera (Τσιρίγο). The queries I have about the song are in bold:-






Ας χαμηλώναν τα βουνά να ’βλεπα το Τσιρίγο 
πω ’χει κορίτσια έμορφα και κόκκινα σα μήλο

Πιο κάτω απ’ το Κάβο Μαλιά, πιο πάνω από την Κρήτη
εις το Τσιρίγο τ’ όμορφο γεννήθηκ' η Αφροδίτη. 

Ω Παναγιά μου Καστρινή και συ Αγία Μόνη
*να μην αφήσεις κοπελιά εις το Τσιρίγο μόνη*. Presumably κοπελιά is a singular noun?


Πορτοκαλιά του Καραβά, που κάνεις πορτοκάλια 
*δώσε μου, κόρη, το φιλί, μη θέλεις παρακάλια*. it κόρη vocative? Why το? Does the rest of the sentence mean 'don't ask me to beg for a kiss'?

Τσιρίγο μ’ όμορφο νησί, δε θέλω* το κακό σου*, Is it pedantic to endure what evil there could be In such a blissful island or am I reading too much into a beautiful folksong?
γιατί πατώ το χώμα σου και πίνω το νερό σου. 

Ο ήλιος όταν πρωτοβγεί, χρυσώνει τις ακτές σου 
και το φεγγάρι χαίρεται τις τόσες ομορφιές σου.﻿


----------



## Theseus (Aug 16, 2017)

Here are two additional verses with help needed:-

Εκεί γεννήθηκες κι εσύ, *αχ, που να μην εγεννιόσουν*
Όμορφη Τσιριγώτισσα, *με πήρες στο λαιμό σου* 

Στον ουρανό η Άρτεμη, στη γη η Περσεφόνη
Στα κάλλη και στην ομορφιά στον κόσμο είσαι μόνη. 

Όμορφη Τσιριγώτισσα, 'κει μακριά στα ξένα
καθημερνώς τα μάτια μου δακρύζουνε για σένα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2017)

Κοπελιά= κοπέλλα= young woman, so in the song he is asking for the Virgin Mary to ensure that no girl will be left without a husband. 
δώσε μου, κόρη, το φιλί, μη θέλεις παρακάλια give me, maiden, the kiss, do not ask me to beg for it. 
Θέλω το κακό κάποιου= I want bad things to happen to that person.
Δεν θέλω το κακό σου, (Τσιρίγο)= I don't want any evil to befall on you. 

αχ, που να μην εγεννιόσουν = if only you were not born 
με πήρες στο λαιμό σου = you caused me suffering


----------



## Theseus (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks so much, SBE. Με πήρες στο λαιμό σου seems to have two different meanings. See above under Modern Greel language queries. Thanks for all the other titbits that have helped me to understand this lovely song. :)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 17, 2017)

At the risk of boring those who patiently help me to translate these folksongs, in this version of the Τσιριγώτικος there seem to be more verses sung than in the text I have given above. Can someone listen to the above song & tell me what the extra verses are?


----------



## Theseus (Aug 18, 2017)

After a long search I have found them. These are they:-

Ο μέσα Βούργος μ’ εκκλησιές *χώρα με πατινάδες*
και το λιβάδι με δροσιές και με τις πρασινάδες.

Does this stanza mean 'inner Bourgos' [= the Venetian fort] with churches, a place with erotic couplets 
and the meadow with its dews & greenery.?-

Απ’ την Παληόπολ’ έρχομαι και βγαίνω στις *Γουρνάδες* [= the Caves, an area with Minoan tombs]
Μητάτα και Βιαράδικα έχουν τις πρασινάδες.

The words in bold mark the places where I should like comments. :)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 18, 2017)

Ο μέσα Βούργος μ’ εκκλησιές χώρα με πατινάδες
και το λιβάδι με δροσιές και με τις πρασινάδες.
Απ’ την Παληόπολ’ έρχομαι και βγαίνω στις Γουρνάδες
Μητάτα και Βιαράδικα έχουν τις πρασινάδες.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 18, 2017)

Θησέα, ακούγοντάς το δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως λέει "χώρα με πατινάδες" ή κάτι άλλο. Πατινάδα πάντως δεν είναι μόνο το ερωτικό δίστιχο, είναι και η εκτέλεση ερωτικών τραγουδιών στους δρόμους ή κάτω από το παράθυρο μιας έμορφης. Η καντάδα. 
O Μέσα Βούργος είναι ένας οικισμός με πολλές εκκλησίες, για τις Γουρνάδες δεν έχω ιδέα.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks as ever, Neikos, for your help. For πατινάδα I came across an article at http://www.rembetiko.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=24841. #4 seemed to be the most interesting as to the etymology of the word but I don't know how accurate the content is. 
As to Γουρνάδες there is a scholarly paper, where the etymology of Γουρνάδες is clearly to do with caves: see https://www.visitkythera.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/To-έργο-της-Β΄-ΕΠΚΑ-στα-Κύθηρα-1994-2003.pdf, p.6: illustration #7, where the photograph clearly illustrates a Minoan chamber tomb at Μητάτα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2017)

All these sound like place names, Theseus. Μέσα Βούργος, Χώρα, Λιβάδι, Αρεόπολη (or is it Παλαιόπολη; I'm afraιd I am on a slow connection and cannot watch the video), Μητάτα etc.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. They *are* all place names:- Χώρα is the capital as in so many Greek islands. So is Παλαιόπολη also. As for πατινάδες, there is a fascinating discussion of what they are at http://www.krassanakis.gr/Poetry(mantinada_cantata_serenata_etc).pdf. See p.38 for a full explanation. :) But I don't want to 'teach my grandmother (sorry?!) to suck eggs': better to say έλα *παππούλη* να σου δείξω τ'αμπελοχώραφά σου' or something like it....:) Better to say 'grandfather in the present context!


----------

